# Worst Gift this year . . .



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

We always have a Worst gift thread 


Thanks Sades


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

I have got to post the worst gift on behalf of my boys, they both got a fairisle jumper from madieira to fit a four year old!! and a raciing car with loads of chwewable bits on that says not suitable for under 3's. Both pressies from MIL.

They are currently 15 months old!


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Hwat was your worst gift Dizzi?


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Can't say Ive had one in all honesty . . . . YET!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I'd have to go a LONG way to beat Sades and her Bic Pens   however my crochet'd table mat from MIL is quite a close run one! 

Axxxxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

OOh a set of bic pens that is surely the one to beat   awww shame about the jumpers ..why would anyone buy jumpers nearly 3 years older than the child is   that is very very dim    ..wonder if they will shrink if you wash them too hot or dry them too hot then they might fit  

Cat x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

My in laws have got us the worst present ever. It's a key cupboard in the shape of a Swiss Chalet with a "lovely" mountain scene painted on the door. I think they think we lose keys a lot as last year they gave us a set of key hooks in the shape of pigs bottoms.

The bic pens are truly awful though.


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

My 'worst' gift might actually just be a weird gift....

I got a hands free vibrating whisk that moves itself round the saucepan (I cant even write that without sniggering) so you can do other things instead of stirring the gravy  

My grandad decided he wanted to test it first, so I got it without the original packaging, and with stuff on it already that he forgot to wash off!!!!!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

The whisk sounds fab - shame about the extras


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Sorry Sades, I had to laugh after reading the bic pens. You could always give them back next year  

My worst gift, although they are really pretty are some knickers off my MIL in the wrong size


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

That works in reverse though too, my very sweet MIL bought me a twin set in a size 8 last year and I couldn't even get one arm in it!   I'm a 16 by anybody's standards but obviously not wanting to offend me she bought a small size which was a complete waste of money! 

Axxxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

I guess a smaller size is more flattering than getting a bigger size  

This year my dad gave me a doggy teddy bear, and my ds (who's 4 years old) a handbag essentials set    am wondering if the labels got slightly confused.


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I got some sports socks - i'm currently 22 wks and on crutches....

not likely to be doing any sport for some time....


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Well my lovely lovely dh let me open my first pressie on christmas eve night, a pair of Laser guided scissors! Like these! http://uk.gizmodo.com/2006/03/14/laser_scissors.html
He sees a gadget, he's gotta get it! (should have wrapped them for himself though!) BUT he did get me an eternity ring (total shock) and a dress ring too. 

/links


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Just the usual cheap nasty smellies   (got some gorgeous ones, and some not so gorgeous!)  - and a cheap, nasty teddy bear that I've already dropped off to charity


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

A used paperback !  My nan always "recycles" things she no longer wants! One year we got a plug! yes just a plug


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

pmsl so funny reading some of ur not so nice pressies   a plug for xmas   thats so funny 
i must be lucky i havent had anything i dont like !!!


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Didnt do bad this year but then again i didnt get my usual waste of money crap rubbish gift from my outlaws !!! Would rather get nothing that a plastic necklace shaped like a dolphin i got one year !! Cheap cow that she is !


----------



## jane70 (Apr 17, 2006)

I got a size 16-18 nightie with teddy bears on it from MIL. Practically the same as the one I got the year before last. Im size 12 by the way!
Last year they got me nothing - charming after producing them a beautiful grandson and puttIng up with their son all year!!!
And DS who is nearly 2 got socks age 6-12 months. I just dont get it!!
Jx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Suzie said:


> One year we got a plug! yes just a plug




I think you win!

I didn't get anything rubbish this year; it was all good. That's two years in a row! What's going on?! 

C~x


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Both Dh and I got a Spork which is a Spoon, Knife and Fork all in one. Ideal for camping. Slight issue, DH and I don't do camping! And if we did, I think we'd manage to find a full set of cutlery so we can eat properly. Although I guess it may come in handy if one of us breaks an arm. 

Jen x


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

In our family, we all have stockings hanging over the fireplace at my parents house. All 13 of us!! And, as well as the normal pressies, we have 'joke' cheapo pressies which go in the stockings. (Well, they are supposed to be jokes, I hope!!!)

This year, DH got a jar of Nescafe off BIL; I got talc with a powder puff thing from my other BIL. You know, the kind your nana has!!

But a jar of nescafe??


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

This year wasn't too bad - worst was probably a packet of batteries from MIL alongside a pack 3 pairs of socks, but they only had 2.5 pairs in.  Previous years have had some beauties.  DH's nan has bought me a loo brush and one year a set of tea towels which she announced when I opened them that she won at bingo.  My mum's usually great for [email protected] pressies - which tend to come with some explanation, such as cheap writing sets 'for all my letters to my penpals' (I don't have any), really awful items of clothing which she proclaims are 'all the rage with the young girls at the discos' (really??!!) and she's also given me an owl which hoots as you walk past because I like that sort of thing.. yes, I do honest.. I think.. erm..no, perhaps not.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

My Mums Gifts this year were definatly on the "[email protected] side"  Including a Jacket for me she got for a £1 !!!


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Stalyvegas said:


> My 'worst' gift might actually just be a weird gift....
> 
> I got a hands free vibrating whisk that moves itself round the saucepan (I cant even write that without sniggering) so you can do other things instead of stirring the gravy


I'm sorry but I've just got to have one of those whisks 

I honestly didn't get anything awful this year, all my pressies were lovely  but I do have a funny present story ....

My sister decided to play a joke on her husband so she got some edible nipple tassels from Anne Summers and wrapped them up for my 70+yr old mother with a tag saying "Merry Christmas love Richard". We all knew and were watching my mother like a hawk, she got the present, opened it and shouted "Richard!!!" - Richard nearly fell of his chair and my father said "get yourself upstairs Mutha!"


----------



## ilovesnow (Apr 7, 2008)

brownowl23 said:


> I have got to post the worst gift on behalf of my boys, they both got a fairisle jumper from madieira to fit a four year old!! and a raciing car with loads of chwewable bits on that says not suitable for under 3's. Both pressies from MIL.
> 
> They are currently 15 months old!


There are tears streaming down my face right now


----------

